# Bypassing the airconditioner compressor



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 2007 Ford Tauras and would like to know. Can I bypass the compressor. It is trying to lock down and for now I just need to bypass it because I can not afford to replace the compressor.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

That depends. Is it the pulley bearing that is locked up or the compressor itself? Does it work ok with the ac off, if so unplug the compressor so it can't engage. If it's the bearing for the pulley you are out of luck.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Depending on the vehicle: You may be able to find a parts store in your area with an "old timer" who knows how to look up a shorter drive belt, either the older "V" style or the serpentine style, which would by-pass the A/C compressor. OR: For some cars they(Dorman more than likely) make an idler pulley kit which replaces the A/C compressor totally allowing you to use the original belt.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

If all else fails, maybe you could get a used A/C compressor at a wrecking yard for not too much. Then replace it and leave the wire disconnected.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

on many cars, a/c is optional. you can simply buy a belt for no a/c version. it automatically bypasses a/c pulley. any knowledgeable parts store guy can find you a shorter belt, if needed.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> on many cars, a/c is optional. you can simply buy a belt for no a/c version. it automatically bypasses a/c pulley. any knowledgeable parts store guy can find you a shorter belt, if needed.


Good idea. I agree. Worst, buy a used one as mantioned above at car-part.com. You can scroll (no ac compressor pun!) down to the cheapest compressor and order that!


----------

